# Need to recover corrupted files - Help



## nac (Mar 18, 2016)

Long story short - Files I have created, modified on my last use (of PC) have gone corrupted. I have back up, but they are 2 months old. I spend a lot of time to rebuild some of the things I lost and some are not that important so I didn't bother get them back. I thought it's over, but now I see that some of the important stuff gone corrupted too. I really wish it didn't happen to these files. I don't know what more have corrupted. 

For now I need to recover excel files. I have the files in my HDD, but it's corrupted. I tried a solution from MS, it didn't work. Tried about 4 recovery software, still no success. Guys please if you know any magic software or method to recover these excel files, please let me know.

- - - Updated - - -

Holy fxxk!!! I didn't expect it.
I lost hope after getting results "can't preview, file is severely corrupted" from one of the software used. There was this recovery option in recuva, "non-deleted" files. It recovered and I was so happy, but end up getting the same corrupted file message. At this point, I am just looking for two files.

Put deep scan in recuva and went to sleep. When I got up, there is this big list of recovered files. I couldn't find the two files I'm looking for. There were so many files with names in numbers with different file sizes and types. Thought of recovering files with the size close to the ones I am looking for. Voila! There are the files I am looking.  Not just that, I recovered about 20 files. Most of them are the same files but saved in a different time. Like one was saved about two weeks back, one was about one month back and so on.

Thank you RECUVA.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 19, 2016)

Nice. I am going to remember this software. Thanks


----------

